# Psyclone Hadaly RDA



## Rob Fisher

There has been a lot of hype and chatter around the Psyclone Hadaly RDA and @Paulie forced me to get one... luckily @Sir Vape managed to get stock because the rest of the planet had sold out... 

It's packed in a neat plastic tube with plenty of foam padding inside. It comes with a BF pin which was one of the reasons I jumped at getting one... however with all the chaps with thier drippers at the meet I decided to give dripping a go again...




Having just arrived back in my kennel after an exciting weekend for shop openings in JHB one of the gems I picked up while there was a set of Coil Empire Fused Claptons from @Yusuf Cape Vaper and I figured I should put one of them in the Hadaly! So let's open it up and build it...




I noticed the coil clamps are not spring loaded and thought that may be an issue but it wasn't... really easy build... and before I forget this RDA is quality all the way... this is a cut above the rest for sure!






And seeing I was using a Coil Empire coil I figured I would test the Raspberry Slushee at the same time! I started off with a normal style @hands Drip Tip but soon figured it wasn't conducive to dripping and changed it.... also a @hands Drip Tip but a different shape I don't normally use. Much better option for the Hadalay!




Building and wicking was a piece of cake... Fused Clapton 0.49Ω 3,5mm diam firing at 40 watts and wicked with the new Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend!

I must say the Coil Empire Raspberry Slushee tasted even better in my build (maybe because it was a fresh and uncontaminated)... 

Early days with the Hadaly but so far really happy I bought one... thanks for pushing me @Paulie and @Ollie!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Scissorhands

This rda in BF mode seems like a nice match for a Paddy Leprechaun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher
I was torn between ordering the Hadaly and the Sleeper RDA but after watching a GrimmGreen review the Sleeper had to take preference for now.
He mentioned that behind the Recoil and the Goon it came in as his third best RDA as well as the fact that it is a 24mm.
Both are rated as great RDA's with awesome flavour possibilities.
I will do the review as soon as I get it tomorrow and you can do the Hadaly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

super writeup @Rob Fisher !!
That looks great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Rob Fisher can i call 1st dibs when and IF you decide to sell  ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Hey Mr @Rob Fisher. I'd also recommend lowering the coil more so it kind of sits more in line with the airflow. Most reviewers recommended that the coil leads should sit on top so the coil would naturally drop lower into the chamber. Increase flavour and all that jazz.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Got my Hadaly this morning, threw in a staple staggered fused clapton from the Demon Killer 7 in 1 Violence box, re wrapped clockwise so legs can be above the coil, 3.5mm id, 4 wraps so it fits snug in the clamps without deforming the coil, reading at 0.27 ohm, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2, snapped the frosted acrylic top on with a drip tip by hands, bf pin in and onto my Reo P67 with a fresh battery, I have to say this has to be the easiest atomizer I've ever built on, the flavor is amazing, probably the best I've ever had, for me personally better than the Petri v2, Recoil and OL16. Cons for me have to be that the acrylic top cap whistles, I suspect it's because the airhole cutouts are slightly less than perfect, I have mixed feelings about the acrylic cap, it stays really cool but doesn't quite look the part, the standard stainless steel cap looks a lot more classy, and there's that darn whistle. On a side note, cotton should be tight in the coil or it's spit back city. With my few cons all going to the acrylic cap and my wicking habits, it's an excellent atomizer and the flavor...damn the flavor. It's a yes from me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> @Rob Fisher can i call 1st dibs when and IF you decide to sell  ?



Already had eighteen million dibs in PM @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Takie

Thought I would drop a few of my 2c's here - hope I dont offend anybody:

@Rob Fisher your coil is the wrong way round. Insert the coil upside down as mentioned by a previous poster.

The Hadaly is rated as the best flavor tank by Grimm and a majority of the international HE vapers. It is a 22mm tank and the spit back is probably because of the wrong build. With no offense deamon coils are crap. Try a 28x2 Ni80 fused 38, if you can do aliens, even better. Your sweet spot should be around the 0.5ohm mark, generally a 6 wrap, 3mm ID. You should be vaping at around 40W as a benchmark. Anything bigger than a 3mm ID is going to ruin your experience with this atty.

As for the acrylic topcaps, to get that classy look, take some toothpaste and rub the inside and outside of the cap. It will make it a bit clearer and also give it a shine. Can you send me a pic of the airholes with your cap on. I am 99% sure of why you are whistling.

Another thing guys, although your drip tips are beautiful, they are wrong. These kind of attys are designed to get your mouth as close as possible to the coil - max flavor. Your tips are taking you further away and reducing flavor.

As an interesting vape fact. The NarMods NarDA was the flavor king and was dethroned by the Hadaly, prior to the NarDA was the M-Atty.

Let me know if you have any questions?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Takie

Nice review btw @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Takie said:


> Thought I would drop a few of my 2c's here - hope I dont offend anybody:
> 
> @Rob Fisher your coil is the wrong way round. Insert the coil upside down as mentioned by a previous poster.
> 
> The Hadaly is rated as the best flavor tank by Grimm and a majority of the international HE vapers. It is a 22mm tank and the spit back is probably because of the wrong build. With no offense deamon coils are crap. Try a 28x2 Ni80 fused 38, if you can do aliens, even better. Your sweet spot should be around the 0.5ohm mark, generally a 6 wrap, 3mm ID. You should be vaping at around 40W as a benchmark. Anything bigger than a 3mm ID is going to ruin your experience with this atty.
> 
> As for the acrylic topcaps, to get that classy look, take some toothpaste and rub the inside and outside of the cap. It will make it a bit clearer and also give it a shine. Can you send me a pic of the airholes with your cap on. I am 99% sure of why you are whistling.
> 
> Another thing guys, although your drip tips are beautiful, they are wrong. These kind of attys are designed to get your mouth as close as possible to the coil - max flavor. Your tips are taking you further away and reducing flavor.
> 
> As an interesting vape fact. The NarMods NarDA was the flavor king and was dethroned by the Hadaly, prior to the NarDA was the M-Atty.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions?



Yip I realised the coil is upside down (the Serpent Mini's are the same way) but I didn't feel like rewinding the coil when it was already done counter clockwise... I will rewind the next build! 

I hear you on the drip tips... but these small drip tips I hate more than life itself... I will have to live with a slight drop in flavour to save my face from incinerating. 

Look forward to the whistling being solved because when I read that I left my acrylic cap in it's box.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Takie said:


> Thought I would drop a few of my 2c's here - hope I dont offend anybody:
> 
> @Rob Fisher your coil is the wrong way round. Insert the coil upside down as mentioned by a previous poster.
> 
> The Hadaly is rated as the best flavor tank by Grimm and a majority of the international HE vapers. It is a 22mm tank and the spit back is probably because of the wrong build. With no offense deamon coils are crap. Try a 28x2 Ni80 fused 38, if you can do aliens, even better. Your sweet spot should be around the 0.5ohm mark, generally a 6 wrap, 3mm ID. You should be vaping at around 40W as a benchmark. Anything bigger than a 3mm ID is going to ruin your experience with this atty.
> 
> As for the acrylic topcaps, to get that classy look, take some toothpaste and rub the inside and outside of the cap. It will make it a bit clearer and also give it a shine. Can you send me a pic of the airholes with your cap on. I am 99% sure of why you are whistling.
> 
> Another thing guys, although your drip tips are beautiful, they are wrong. These kind of attys are designed to get your mouth as close as possible to the coil - max flavor. Your tips are taking you further away and reducing flavor.
> 
> As an interesting vape fact. The NarMods NarDA was the flavor king and was dethroned by the Hadaly, prior to the NarDA was the M-Atty.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions?


@Takie thanks for all the info mate, I do usually wrap my own coils, the Demon Killer box is just for experimental purposes, given the standard drip tip allows the coil to be closer to your mouth, I just prefer the contour on the tip by hands, after a rewick the spit back is non existent but the whistling is still there so here is a pic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takie

@Rob Fisher & @Moey_Ismail - Loosen up the 510 pin and center the positive post and insulator then retighten. It's usually from the positive post insulator not being inline with the air hole. That will solve your whistling problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Takie said:


> @Rob Fisher & @Moey_Ismail - Loosen up the 510 pin and center the positive post and insulator then retighten. It's usually from the positive post insulator not being inline with the air hole. That will solve your whistling problem.



Thanks @Takie! Appreciate it... I will take the cap out it's box brush it's teeth and give it a go now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

I enjoyed all the reviews. Thanks for taking the time to post. This is always of tremendous help to those keen on a new product that pops up and grabs the latest hype and limelight. With my interest pricked, can anyone confirm that R1200 is worth it for a 22mm single coil RDA with solid looking clamps and different caps? I mean, with some of the new RDA's that many of us were raving about during only a few months ago, is the Hadaly really a cut above the rest? It's the price of a decent mod for goodness sake?

No offense to anyone. Just trying to keep it real.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Waine said:


> I enjoyed all the reviews. Thanks for taking the time to post. This is always of tremendous help to those keen on a new product that pops up and grabs the latest hype and limelight. With my interest pricked, can anyone confirm that R1200 is worth it for a 22mm single coil RDA with solid looking clamps and different caps? I mean, with some of the new RDA's that many of us were raving about during only a few months ago, is the Hadaly really a cut above the rest? It's the price of a decent mod for goodness sake?
> 
> No offense to anyone. Just trying to keep it real.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say it's worth every cent, like I mentioned previously, best flavor I've ever gotten, and I've used some great flavor RDA's such as the OL16, Petri V2 and the Recoil, despite being single coil, that airflow design is ingenious, air flows in under the coil from 4 points, meets at the bottom of the coil, becomes saturated with flavor and up through the drip tip she goes, the extra acrylic cap isn't a must and I see @Throat Punch has them in a little cheaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

You guys are making me so jealous of your Hadaly's, my order is lying at customs, 2 for the P67's and a Odis for the SVA. You must try a parallel build.


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> There has been a lot of hype and chatter around the Psyclone Hadaly RDA and @Paulie forced me to get one... luckily @Sir Vape managed to get stock because the rest of the planet had sold out...
> 
> It's packed in a neat plastic tube with plenty of foam padding inside. It comes with a BF pin which was one of the reasons I jumped at getting one... however with all the chaps with thier drippers at the meet I decided to give dripping a go again...
> View attachment 76813
> View attachment 76814
> 
> 
> Having just arrived back in my kennel after an exciting weekend for shop openings in JHB one of the gems I picked up while there was a set of Coil Empire Fused Claptons from @Yusuf Cape Vaper and I figured I should put one of them in the Hadaly! So let's open it up and build it...
> View attachment 76815
> View attachment 76816
> 
> 
> I noticed the coil clamps are not spring loaded and thought that may be an issue but it wasn't... really easy build... and before I forget this RDA is quality all the way... this is a cut above the rest for sure!
> View attachment 76817
> View attachment 76818
> View attachment 76819
> View attachment 76820
> 
> 
> And seeing I was using a Coil Empire coil I figured I would test the Raspberry Slushee at the same time! I started off with a normal style @hands Drip Tip but soon figured it wasn't conducive to dripping and changed it.... also a @hands Drip Tip but a different shape I don't normally use. Much better option for the Hadalay!
> View attachment 76821
> View attachment 76822
> 
> 
> Building and wicking was a piece of cake... Fused Clapton 0.49Ω 3,5mm diam firing at 40 watts and wicked with the new Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend!
> 
> I must say the Coil Empire Raspberry Slushee tasted even better in my build (maybe because it was a fresh and uncontaminated)...
> 
> Early days with the Hadaly but so far really happy I bought one... thanks for pushing me @Paulie and @Ollie!


Nice Rob, I notice you use some single coil devices and it has me thinking of late that perhaps less is more.I'm not sure how much is really gained from multiple coils,having to align and get them glowing evenly etc.I know many will say more has to be better but I'm looking for more attys that allow single coil adaptations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> Nice Rob, I notice you use some single coil devices and it has me thinking of late that perhaps less is more.I'm not sure how much is really gained from multiple coils,having to align and get them glowing evenly etc.I know many will say more has to be better but I'm looking for more attys that allow single coil adaptations.



@kev mac I like to change wicks everyday and single coils are a lot easier to change that often and in the Serpent Mini 25 that I use most of the time the difference between Single and Dual coils is hardly noticeable... and in the Hadalay the single coil is amazing... and I also use single in the Petri... I guess I started off preferring Single coil because duals were more of a pain to build as you said but the single coil just works for my style of vaping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher 
So nice to see you giving RDA's a lot more love these days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

great pics and informative. looks good with the wider drip tip too.


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher
> So nice to see you giving RDA's a lot more love these days.



Well they are improving @KZOR... plus I'm learning not to over drip and this Hadalay is one amazing dripper... mind you so is my single coil in my Petri... while I still prefer my Serpent Mini 25's I'm starting to appreciate a dripper a little more... but you dripper guys are giving me FOMO so I need to check it out... actually there are a lot of excellent new devices that need to be played with... plus when I drip I look like a PRO.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> @kev mac I like to change wicks everyday and single coils are a lot easier to change that often and in the Serpent Mini 25 that I use most of the time the difference between Single and Dual coils is hardly noticeable... and in the Hadalay the single coil is amazing... and I also use single in the Petri... I guess I started off preferring Single coil because duals were more of a pain to build as you said but the single coil just works for my style of vaping...


I hear you Rob, I have a Petri on the way and the Hadalay looks good,my flavor chase continues and single coil is becoming more appealing.I also change wicks frequently so there is that,or maybe we're just getting lazy in our old age!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

I recently added a Psyclone Hadaly to the stable.

The folks that have said the Hadaly RDA is all about flavor for days are not exaggerating one bit. I got the Hadaly and an accessory Ultem Drip Tip so far, but already have the order in for all three extra stock caps when they come back in stock in the next couple of weeks (Black Delrin, Acrylic & Ultem).


The first build in it is probably not the optimum build for the DIY joose I am using in it, but the flavor is so good it'll stay in for awhile. IOW, if it ain't broke don't try to fix it. I have a simple 26/32 Clapton in it that came out at .6Ω, and dressed it with ceramic RxW wicking. No doubt at all the RxW is making a huge difference over cotton. But this is top shelf WOW gear in my opinion so far... and I seriously doubt that opinion will change. In fact this one will be a daily driver dripper on the TC mods, but when my local vendor that I got it from opens this morning I'm calling Aaron to have him send me another one right out to use on the Reos with the squonk pin installed (and maybe even a third for squonking as well).




I'm giving the Psyclone Hadaly a

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Spydro said:


> I recently added a Psyclone Hadaly to the stable.
> 
> The folks that have said the Hadaly RDA is all about flavor for days are not exaggerating one bit. I got the Hadaly and an accessory Ultem Drip Tip so far, but already have the order in for all three extra stock caps when they come back in stock in the next couple of weeks (Black Delrin, Acrylic & Ultem).
> 
> 
> The first build in it is probably not the optimum build for the DIY joose I am using in it, but the flavor is so good it'll stay in for awhile. IOW, if it ain't broke don't try to fix it. I have a simple 26/32 Clapton in it that came out at .6Ω, and dressed it with ceramic RxW wicking. No doubt at all the RxW is making a huge difference over cotton. But this is top shelf WOW gear in my opinion so far... and I seriously doubt that opinion will change. In fact this one will be a daily driver dripper on the TC mods, but when my local vendor that I got it from opens this morning I'm calling Aaron to have him send me another one right out to use on the Reos with the squonk pin installed (and maybe even a third for squonking as well).
> 
> View attachment 82326
> 
> 
> I'm giving the Psyclone Hadaly a
> View attachment 82327
> .



How would you describe the airflow on this atty @Spydro? Restricted or will it work for a DLH like me?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I'm giving the Psyclone Hadaly a
> View attachment 82327
> .



High praise indeed from our resident American Expert!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

zadiac said:


> How would you describe the airflow on this atty @Spydro? Restricted or will it work for a DLH like me?



@zadiac, I'm a dedicated DLH vaper all the way that takes long slow hits to completely fill my lungs. I don't find it restrictive for my style. But I just did some power chain vaping on it for you and didn't find the draw to be too restricted for me even for that. Hope that helps.

I already have another one ordered and ought to have it in hand by Monday at the latest. IOW, I don't feel up to driving over to the local vendors warehouse to pick it up today. So it's worth the small shipping fee, even that I also have to pay local sales tax to me (even when I could have got them for $20+ less each mail order).


----------



## gdigitel

Judging by the air hole openings and considering the lack of a deck air flu... gestimating a 3/4 open serpent maybe??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> High praise indeed from our resident American Expert!



Expert! More likely just an old man who is set in his ways.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

gdigitel said:


> Judging by the air hole openings and considering the lack of a deck air flu... gestimating a 3/4 open serpent maybe??



I would say the air flow is close to a Goon one and a half hole open each side. Airflow is perfect for me and WOW flavor is amazing. 

I give this Rda 10 ️ i have no cones at all!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Unfortunately the only goon in my life is in my nephews marble bag that he inherited from me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

gdigitel said:


> Judging by the air hole openings and considering the lack of a deck air flu... gestimating a 3/4 open serpent maybe??



I don't know... but to me it is less restrictive than a single coil SM22 wide open, and only slightly more than a SM25 with a big duel build about 3/4's open. It's not like a SM25 wide open though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

I will find out on Monday. First time in my life I am seeing forward to a "dripper". Usually anything that drips is frowned upon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Spydro said:


> @zadiac, I'm a dedicated DLH vaper all the way that takes long slow hits to completely fill my lungs. I don't find it restrictive for my style. But I just did some power chain vaping on it for you and didn't find the draw to be too restricted for me even for that. Hope that helps.
> 
> I already have another one ordered and ought to have it in hand by Monday at the latest. IOW, I don't feel up to driving over to the local vendors warehouse to pick it up today. So it's worth the small shipping fee, even that I also have to pay local sales tax to me (even when I could have got them for $20+ less each mail order).



Thanks for the feedback @Spydro. I like the design of this atty. Maybe I'll give it a try. Just waiting for two other atties from accross the waters. If they don't pan out, then I'll revisit this atty first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

zadiac said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Spydro. I like the design of this atty. Maybe I'll give it a try. Just waiting for two other atties from accross the waters. If they don't pan out, then I'll revisit this atty first.



Yep, atty's are a never ending adventure that's hard to get away from. I have 3 other new to me RTA's in hand I'm playing with too, all are the same RTA except for finises. Need more time with them, but I think they may well knock all of my SM's down from shelf #2 to #3. The Avo's remain #1.


----------



## Spydro

Just got an update from my vendor that Hadaly #2 will be delivered to my mail place around noon today (but I won't pick it up until in the wee hours tonight). 

Me, actually being excited by a couple of 22mm RDA's! I have a lot of them... many that were highly hyped (mostly all junk) and some that are truly higher end. But the Hadaly's are the first ones I have ever considered worth the full admission price.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Now this Hadaly is now starting to haunt me
This is crazy
Just when i thought I was quite "settled" I am feeling unsettled again...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Now this Hadaly is now starting to haunt me
> This is crazy
> Just when i thought I was quite "settled" I am feeling unsettled again...



Lol funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Now this Hadaly is now starting to haunt me
> This is crazy
> Just when i thought I was quite "settled" I am feeling unsettled again...



@Silver the Hadaly is so amazing,
Was at Vape Cartel yesterday and Shaun let me try his out.

It is really really good.

I feel bumed i missed @Andre super deal on his one cause i wasn't sure it would be for me being only a single coil rda. Now i know its for me and i have to pay full price now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver the Hadaly is so amazing,
> Was at Vape Cartel yesterday and Shaun let me try his out.
> 
> It is really really good.
> 
> I feel bumed i missed @Andre super deal on his one cause i wasn't sure it would be for me being only a single coil rda. Now i know its for me and i have to pay full price now



Totally worth it, built mine but haven't tried it yet. Used my friend's a while back and the flavour is amazing! And it comes with a bf pin so looks like I can start using my leprechaun..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Cobrali said:


> Totally worth it, built mine but haven't tried it yet. Used my friend's a while back and the flavour is amazing! And it comes with a bf pin so looks like I can start using my leprechaun..



Thats my plan too bud.
Single coil on the Leprechaun with flavour for daysss...

@Silver i need to change my forum name  Flavour4Days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spiv

I bought the clone to try it out. If it's really great, I'll get an original or two for my squonkers. Good bf RDAs are hard to come by unless you modify a normal RDA.


----------



## gdigitel

@Takie and @Rob Fisher , I hope Psyclone is organising you guys some royalties for the Hadaly sales. This thread along with the HE2 thread has seriously bumped up their sales figures in za me thinks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takie

gdigitel said:


> @Takie and @Rob Fisher , I hope Psyclone is organising you guys some royalties for the Hadaly sales. This thread along with the HE2 thread has seriously bumped up their sales figures in za me thinks.



LOL! Wait till you see the Kryten HAHA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Takie said:


> LOL! Wait till you see the Kryten HAHA!



Oh no please dont tell me this @Takie , i only just discovered how amazing the hadaly is yesterday and now you saying the Kryten is even better....

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Jakey

Takie said:


> LOL! Wait till you see the Kryten HAHA!


What the hell is the Kryten now?!?? I cant have the best-flavour-rda on the market when theres a better best-flavour-rda around the corner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> What the hell is the Kryten now?!?? I cant have the best-flavour-rda on the market when theres a better best-flavour-rda around the corner



@Jakey its the new rda from Psyclone will find you a link now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Here you go @Jakey

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/psyclone-mods-kryten-rda.t33245/


----------



## Jakey

Clouds4Days said:


> Here you go @Jakey
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/psyclone-mods-kryten-rda.t33245/


Grrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

More like Grrrrreeeaaaat


----------



## Jakey

gdigitel said:


> More like Grrrrreeeaaaat


No no no tony the tiger, just grrrrr, many many things i need to be saving for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> Grrrrrr



Its impossible to keep up with this game 
Unless your uncle was Pablo Escobar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Or you are @Rob Fisher 's daughter's boyfriend/husband/fiancè

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey

Clouds4Days said:


> Its impossible to keep up with this game
> Unless your uncle was Pablo Escobar





gdigitel said:


> Or you are @Rob Fisher 's daughter's boyfriend/husband/fiancè



Dont think so, its only impossible if you want it to be, not a drop of columbian blood in my body so that rules eacobar out, and already happily married so not gonna be bugging rob, il try my best to keep up with the game on my own acord  sure il manage

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel

Jakey said:


> Dont think so, its only impossible if you want it to be, not a drop of columbian blood in my body so that rules eacobar out, and already happily married so not gonna be bugging rob, il try my best to keep up with the game on my own acord  sure il manage


We always find a way. Somehow, sometime, somewhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

gdigitel said:


> We always find a way. Somehow, sometime, somewhere



Where there is a will, there is a way...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> Dont think so, its only impossible if you want it to be, not a drop of columbian blood in my body so that rules eacobar out, and already happily married so not gonna be bugging rob, il try my best to keep up with the game on my own acord  sure il manage



You never know Jakey , you should go get some blood tests done and trace back your heritage.


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Now this Hadaly is now starting to haunt me
> This is crazy
> Just when i thought I was quite "settled" I am feeling unsettled again...


Aaaaand, the main concern with owning a Hadaly, is you simply cannot have just one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh no please dont tell me this @Takie , i only just discovered how amazing the hadaly is yesterday and now you saying the Kryten is even better....



That would be entirely a matter of opinion based on their differences and what appeals to you and your vaping style the most. Most apparent is do you prefer a single coil verses a dual coil flavor RDA? Judging from the deck design, running the Kryten single coil will not have the perfect fluid dynamics that the Hadaly has IMO. So to me it was designed to be a dual coil atty.

The single coil Hadaly gets it done in the flavor department in spades for my long DLH's. I already have way more than enough dual coil RDA's and RTA's that also get it done for me in spades. In fact I've even been going to the single coil decks in some of them. So as it stands right now I am not on board for the Kryten. I am more on board to adding a third (and maybe even a fourth) Hadaly.

When my local on line sales only "Psyclone vendor" gets the Kryten's in, they have already invited me to their warehouse to come try one out. I have not decided yet if I will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Spydro how many long puffs of yours are you getting per "dripping" on the Hadaly?


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> @Spydro how many long puffs of yours are you getting per "dripping" on the Hadaly?



Easy question Mr. Silver, but not one that is easy to answer with so many variables involved (the build, the wick, the wattage and so also the joose, how much is dripped in with that being dependent on whether I am doing it in the dark of night or the dim light of day, etc). Truth be known all of that was a dodge because I have not bothered to count. But it is a factual dodge that does make a difference. Probably the biggest factor with this build is that I'm using ceramic RxW in it. RxW is very fast to wick but doesn't hold near as much joose as my much bigger coil cotton builds do. So it relies far more on how much is in the decks reservoir to draw from. 

Anyway, I did a test for you to count the full lung pulls I took before it started to drop off vapor and so the optimum quality of flavor production. 

It's past the witching hour here, so I turned on the desk light, put enough joose in to just cover the deck bottom without any chance of a leak when tilted to vape. So mainly the RxW was thoroughly soaked with a small extra amount on the deck. I fully filled my lungs 14 times before it started to slightly drop off. But it still gave a half dozen more pulls that were acceptable before I wanted to drip it again. The RxW was not dry, it still held some joose but not enough for the taste I want.

The build is a simple 26/32 Clapton that came out at .6Ω; an approx 2.5mm 4 wrap coil for the RxW with two tails to the bottom of the deck reservoir. With this intense joose I only run it at 20W "in this RDA" on my Minikin VGOD as that is more than enough power to deliver exceptional flavor from it in this RDA.

Hope that covers your question good'nuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, 14 pulls - that is amazing @Spydro !
Thanks for the feedback

On my Nuppin and OL16 on the Reos I am getting about 4 or 5 before needing to resquonk
But My coils are quite small - 1.6mm or 2mm ID - and the drainage probably means that just the wicks get saturated with very little hanging around in the base of the atty.

Can you tell I am not an experienced "conventional dripper" - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Wow, 14 pulls - that is amazing @Spydro !
> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> On my Nuppin and OL16 on the Reos I am getting about 4 or 5 before needing to resquonk
> But My coils are quite small - 1.6mm or 2mm ID - and the drainage probably means that just the wicks get saturated with very little hanging around in the base of the atty.
> 
> Can you tell I am not an experienced "conventional dripper" - lol



 I'm not a conventional anything... and that always made my life far more interesting.

It's been so many years ago I don't remember when the last time was that I made a 2mm or smaller coil. I run big dual coils in the O-16's, big dual or parallel coils in the Nuppin's, and get a hellofalot more pulls off them. But then I run big coils in everything except when using 3mm RxW. I have 2mm RxW as well, built one tiny coil for it that I didn't like at all and tossed the rest of it in the out of service box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Picking up mine with an ultem cap added tomorrow. Too stoked. Been enjoying my journey into lower wattage and single coils. Poor as all hell but I am going for it anyhow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Good day everyone, quick question. Dose the ultem/acrylic cap maintain the 22mm form factor? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Clouds4Days

Scissorhands said:


> Good day everyone, quick question. Dose the ultem/acrylic cap maintain the 22mm form factor?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi bud.
Yes it does maintain the 22mm diameter still.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Just a warning!! Do not build your coil to high like I did. Dumb-ass me managed to burn a beautiful coil impression on the bottom of my driptip. Bare in mind this is my first RDA. Other than that, I am really enjoying this Dripper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Oh and another noob question. 
How many drips do you drop without making a flop?


----------



## E.T.

gdigitel said:


> Just a warning!! Do not build your coil to high like I did. Dumb-ass me managed to burn a beautiful coil impression on the bottom of my driptip. Bare in mind this is my first RDA. Other than that, I am really enjoying this Dripper.



dont feel bad, my coil building is a real hit and mis on the hadaly, some are just awesome and some produces little to no real flavour. And no maytter how i wick or build i can not get rid of the whistle, but if the build is rite the flavour is awesome.


----------



## gdigitel

E.T. said:


> dont feel bad, my coil building is a real hit and mis on the hadaly, some are just awesome and some produces little to no real flavour. And no maytter how i wick or build i can not get rid of the whistle, but if the build is rite the flavour is awesome.


What I did notice when I took the RDA out of the box the first time, the insulated post was slightly out of position. This can definitely cause a whistle. Just unscrew the bottom positive pin slightly and align the insulated post so that the air intake wholes of the insulation and the air intake wholes base line up beautifully. Then re-tighten the positive pin.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I would like to add my two cents on the Hadaly. But before I actually talk about the atty, I want to talk about something that is pretty close to my heart to get it all into perspective.

I call it The Magic Of Vaping. You know those moments, when a build and a juice and atty and mod all combine to give you an experience similar to GREAT food. Where it is more than just taste, but your system gets flooded with endorphins. That satisfied 'full' feeling that has soooooo much more going on with it than digesting food. Vaping has these same moments, when it is really so much more than inhaling nicotine with a good taste to it. The experience being more than the sum of the parts. I have no other words for it but I chase this satisfied feeling all the time. That feeling is the true source of FOMO.

Enter the Hadaly. Not FOMO. This is a case of YAMO. You ARE Missing Out. For some reason adding it to the equation has ended up, to me, to be THAT. More than the sum of the parts. Satisfying in deeper ways than addiction or gustatory pleasure. I don't have the right words, but I just know you understand what I mean.

If you have not vaped a similar atomizer, and Oom Rob alone probably knows what those are, what you need to do is pretend you have never vaped before, and that you know nothing about atties. It is the ONLY way to approach it as a flavor chasing noob. Forget about things like adjustable air flow. Forget schmancy posts designed to hold dual clothes wire coils. Forget about endless possibilities for builds and adjustments. 

WHY? Because, in the Hadaly, they set everything up perfectly FOR you. The first time. During design process. Yes, they do seem to know better.

My first day experience with it, squonk pin installed and sitting on top of my first squonker. I am a vaper that builds 20g dual coil 12 wraps in my Phenotype L and run that at 140watts, requiring me to drip every third toot. Hadaly.... A single Clapton, not fused, 26 x 32, 40w. 

First exhale off the Hadaly I was showing the fellas that I got it from the goosebumps running up and down both my arms (and I had a silly build in there still only rebuilt with the clapton in the late afternoon). I am not joking. 

It is INTENSE as far as flavor goes. But now here is an observation that I think really matters a whole hell of a lot: After a day vaping the Hadaly at 40w and under, get my Goon and SDNA out. Will you believe even when pushing the wattage, I can't get the Goon to hit hard enough! It feels meek, airy. No substance. Yes I am chucking 3 meter clouds because I am hitting it so hard trying to get a full feeling out. Nada. Nope.

Back to the Hadaly at 40w, well now that's better.... WHAT? Yes. Fuller. People like to use the word throat hit, I don't want to use the word hit here at all. It it not a hit. It is a density, it is a combination of the vapor and how this atty seems to 'dry' it out. I am at bit of a loss for words here. 

So, yes, flavor in spades. SPADES. TRUCKLOADS. But this atty seems to be so much more than that. I don't know if running it with absolutely no juice dripped onto a coil and just using natural wicking action makes a difference but I am also LOVING the bottom-feed. Permanently saturated cotton. NO OVER DRIPS. So clean!

It really is super neat and clean. Excess juice slurps back into the bottle and you have perfect toot every time you want. You can NOT over-squonk it seems.

Amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Kalashnikov

Maybe someone who is an expert can help me. I got the clone of this but anyway the flavour is really good. But my issue seems to be with squonking. If I slightly over squonk it comes out of the airflow holes as they so close to the base . I find the only way to squonk is by pulling the top off and having to watch the liquid fill. anyone remedy this? I even tried moving the cotton over the bottom feed pin ... Unless that's the problem with a clone?


----------



## Scissorhands

So today is an exciting day for me!

I pulled the trigger on the hadaly and a leprechaun!

Now . . . the great wait begins!

Not my first mech but my first squonk set up

In the mean time i would love to find out wich build is most suitable for the hadaly on a mech, from my understanding 3 - 3.5 mm coils are optimal, what ohm range and build should i aim for? Im hopeing for a warm dence flavourfull vape, i have Lg turds and vtc5s at my disposal

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would like to add my two cents on the Hadaly. But before I actually talk about the atty, I want to talk about something that is pretty close to my heart to get it all into perspective.
> 
> I call it The Magic Of Vaping. You know those moments, when a build and a juice and atty and mod all combine to give you an experience similar to GREAT food. Where it is more than just taste, but your system gets flooded with endorphins. That satisfied 'full' feeling that has soooooo much more going on with it than digesting food. Vaping has these same moments, when it is really so much more than inhaling nicotine with a good taste to it. The experience being more than the sum of the parts. I have no other words for it but I chase this satisfied feeling all the time. That feeling is the true source of FOMO.
> 
> Enter the Hadaly. Not FOMO. This is a case of YAMO. You ARE Missing Out. For some reason adding it to the equation has ended up, to me, to be THAT. More than the sum of the parts. Satisfying in deeper ways than addiction or gustatory pleasure. I don't have the right words, but I just know you understand what I mean.
> 
> If you have not vaped a similar atomizer, and Oom Rob alone probably knows what those are, what you need to do is pretend you have never vaped before, and that you know nothing about atties. It is the ONLY way to approach it as a flavor chasing noob. Forget about things like adjustable air flow. Forget schmancy posts designed to hold dual clothes wire coils. Forget about endless possibilities for builds and adjustments.
> 
> WHY? Because, in the Hadaly, they set everything up perfectly FOR you. The first time. During design process. Yes, they do seem to know better.
> 
> My first day experience with it, squonk pin installed and sitting on top of my first squonker. I am a vaper that builds 20g dual coil 12 wraps in my Phenotype L and run that at 140watts, requiring me to drip every third toot. Hadaly.... A single Clapton, not fused, 26 x 32, 40w.
> 
> First exhale off the Hadaly I was showing the fellas that I got it from the goosebumps running up and down both my arms (and I had a silly build in there still only rebuilt with the clapton in the late afternoon). I am not joking.
> 
> It is INTENSE as far as flavor goes. But now here is an observation that I think really matters a whole hell of a lot: After a day vaping the Hadaly at 40w and under, get my Goon and SDNA out. Will you believe even when pushing the wattage, I can't get the Goon to hit hard enough! It feels meek, airy. No substance. Yes I am chucking 3 meter clouds because I am hitting it so hard trying to get a full feeling out. Nada. Nope.
> 
> Back to the Hadaly at 40w, well now that's better.... WHAT? Yes. Fuller. People like to use the word throat hit, I don't want to use the word hit here at all. It it not a hit. It is a density, it is a combination of the vapor and how this atty seems to 'dry' it out. I am at bit of a loss for words here.
> 
> So, yes, flavor in spades. SPADES. TRUCKLOADS. But this atty seems to be so much more than that. I don't know if running it with absolutely no juice dripped onto a coil and just using natural wicking action makes a difference but I am also LOVING the bottom-feed. Permanently saturated cotton. NO OVER DRIPS. So clean!
> 
> It really is super neat and clean. Excess juice slurps back into the bottle and you have perfect toot every time you want. You can NOT over-squonk it seems.
> 
> Amazing.



A great write up! You sum up the experience so well.

When I first started using my Hadaly last year, I actually found it quite overwhelming. Like I couldn't vape it for too long as my mouth would just kinda melt and go gooey with too much of a flavour overload 

All I'm going to say is that the Hadaly has ruined me for any other atty...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> Maybe someone who is an expert can help me. I got the clone of this but anyway the flavour is really good. But my issue seems to be with squonking. If I slightly over squonk it comes out of the airflow holes as they so close to the base . I find the only way to squonk is by pulling the top off and having to watch the liquid fill. anyone remedy this? I even tried moving the cotton over the bottom feed pin ... Unless that's the problem with a clone?


I am no expert with the Hadaly, but am an experienced oversquonker even though I hate any juice on the outside of my atomizer. As a result I use the Hadaly as a normal dripper - it gives great flavour - to test my DIY juices. For my Reos I still prefer the Origin Little 16 BFs, which also give great flavour and are extremely oversquonk resistant.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Kalashnikov said:


> Maybe someone who is an expert can help me. I got the clone of this but anyway the flavour is really good. But my issue seems to be with squonking. If I slightly over squonk it comes out of the airflow holes as they so close to the base . I find the only way to squonk is by pulling the top off and having to watch the liquid fill. anyone remedy this? I even tried moving the cotton over the bottom feed pin ... Unless that's the problem with a clone?



The Hadaly does have a shallow deck, so over squonking one could be a problem for some folks. I have no idea about a clone of this fine RDA. But if it is a 1 to 1 clone you are not just slightly over squonking it, you are in fact over squonking it... or have issues with your wick tails. 

I've had lots of practice squonking with the many dozens of bf attys I have, and IMO squonking is a touchy-feely thing. With any new to you bf atty there is a learning curve how to squonk it perfectly. I had to learn what the Hadaly wanted same as with the others I have when I first got them. Assuming how the wicks are positioned is correct for any particular bf atty, with the cap off so you can watch what's happening, and with 1 or 2 test squonks should have it figured out. Remember it and you will not have to ever take the cap off again. 

Having the wick tails cover the squonk hole is not a good idea at all. It will restrict the excess liquid from going back into the reservoir/bottle. That excess liquid left on the deck can be degraded from the heat of the coil and contaminate the liquids flavor on the deck and if it is drawn back into the reservoir. And that trapped excess liquid can also be a possible additional cause for leaks as it negates your remembered how to squonk it perfectly routine when there is no excess liquid on the deck. So you over squonk it.

HTH

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would like to add my two cents on the Hadaly. But before I actually talk about the atty, I want to talk about something that is pretty close to my heart to get it all into perspective.
> 
> I call it The Magic Of Vaping. You know those moments, when a build and a juice and atty and mod all combine to give you an experience similar to GREAT food. Where it is more than just taste, but your system gets flooded with endorphins. That satisfied 'full' feeling that has soooooo much more going on with it than digesting food. Vaping has these same moments, when it is really so much more than inhaling nicotine with a good taste to it. The experience being more than the sum of the parts. I have no other words for it but I chase this satisfied feeling all the time. That feeling is the true source of FOMO.
> 
> Enter the Hadaly. Not FOMO. This is a case of YAMO. You ARE Missing Out. For some reason adding it to the equation has ended up, to me, to be THAT. More than the sum of the parts. Satisfying in deeper ways than addiction or gustatory pleasure. I don't have the right words, but I just know you understand what I mean.
> 
> If you have not vaped a similar atomizer, and Oom Rob alone probably knows what those are, what you need to do is pretend you have never vaped before, and that you know nothing about atties. It is the ONLY way to approach it as a flavor chasing noob. Forget about things like adjustable air flow. Forget schmancy posts designed to hold dual clothes wire coils. Forget about endless possibilities for builds and adjustments.
> 
> WHY? Because, in the Hadaly, they set everything up perfectly FOR you. The first time. During design process. Yes, they do seem to know better.
> 
> My first day experience with it, squonk pin installed and sitting on top of my first squonker. I am a vaper that builds 20g dual coil 12 wraps in my Phenotype L and run that at 140watts, requiring me to drip every third toot. Hadaly.... A single Clapton, not fused, 26 x 32, 40w.
> 
> First exhale off the Hadaly I was showing the fellas that I got it from the goosebumps running up and down both my arms (and I had a silly build in there still only rebuilt with the clapton in the late afternoon). I am not joking.
> 
> It is INTENSE as far as flavor goes. But now here is an observation that I think really matters a whole hell of a lot: After a day vaping the Hadaly at 40w and under, get my Goon and SDNA out. Will you believe even when pushing the wattage, I can't get the Goon to hit hard enough! It feels meek, airy. No substance. Yes I am chucking 3 meter clouds because I am hitting it so hard trying to get a full feeling out. Nada. Nope.
> 
> Back to the Hadaly at 40w, well now that's better.... WHAT? Yes. Fuller. People like to use the word throat hit, I don't want to use the word hit here at all. It it not a hit. It is a density, it is a combination of the vapor and how this atty seems to 'dry' it out. I am at bit of a loss for words here.
> 
> So, yes, flavor in spades. SPADES. TRUCKLOADS. But this atty seems to be so much more than that. I don't know if running it with absolutely no juice dripped onto a coil and just using natural wicking action makes a difference but I am also LOVING the bottom-feed. Permanently saturated cotton. NO OVER DRIPS. So clean!
> 
> It really is super neat and clean. Excess juice slurps back into the bottle and you have perfect toot every time you want. You can NOT over-squonk it seems.
> 
> Amazing.


You once asked what this exclusive bf club was all about. 
We were just trying to get as many people squonking as possible to experience hassle free vaping with flavour for days! 

I'm glad to see you have seen the light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Christos said:


> You once asked what this exclusive bf club was all about.
> We were just trying to get as many people squonking as possible to experience hassle free vaping with flavour for days!
> 
> I'm glad to see you have seen the light.



Seen the light, never mind that, I have joined the monastery lol. Seriously though, yes. I understand why nobody could really put it into words. But right now, using only 35w on a DNA device, I look at those simple little Reos and I know it is all I need. One battery means tons of backups in the vape bag. Near indestructible. Takes a Halady. Great form factor.

Another YES. I am not too sure if this was one of the best, or worst things I have done in vaping. It could get a little pricey. No interest in high end regulated mods any more I have many rocking chipped devices. Now I want SIMPLE.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Lord Vetinari said:


> Seen the light, never mind that, I have joined the monastery lol. Seriously though, yes. I understand why nobody could really put it into words. But right now, using only 35w on a DNA device, I look at those simple little Reos and I know it is all I need. One battery means tons of backups in the vape bag. Near indestructible. Takes a Halady. Great form factor.
> 
> Another YES. I am not too sure if this was one of the best, or worst things I have done in vaping. It could get a little pricey. No interest in high end regulated mods any more I have many rocking chipped devices. Now I want SIMPLE.


It's cheaper in the long run if you consider you won't be buying a new device evertime a cheapie kaks out or you won't be buying the latest flavour tank that gets released every 2 weeks. 

Also reos are easily repaired etc and are very robust.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Bliss X 2 mech or regulated is running a Hadaly, Clapton with RxW and a build that perfectly matches the joose.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Spydro said:


> Bliss X 2 mech or regulated is running a Hadaly, Clapton with RxW and a build that perfectly matches the joose.



Brilliant so it will fit my Pico Squeeze ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Daniel said:


> Brilliant so it will fit my Pico Squeeze ......



Like it was made for it. Makes for a very compact out and about combo you can carry in a shirt pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

This build is blowing my mind right now. I am not a Clapton fan, was running 26 x 32...

Back to twisted Nichrome, 3 strands 28g twisted tight but not springy. Needs all of 30w for a warm Vape. 3mm ID and coil sunk so air flow hits it straight on the bottom.

Flavor is so far off the charts my DIY is way too intense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Maxxis

Am I the only one to find this RDA to be somewhat average?

Comparing to the Petri V2 and the limited edition im just not convinced. 

Various builds tried so far ranging from straight wire to twisted to framed staple aliens to finally settling on a Mohawk alien. 

Don't get me wrong. It is good. But simply not great. 

Setup 

0.4 ohm coil 2.7mm ID
Paddy Vapes Leprechaun 
Bottom fed 
Stainless cap 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Maxxis said:


> Am I the only one to find this RDA to be somewhat average?
> 
> Comparing to the Petri V2 and the limited edition im just not convinced.
> 
> Various builds tried so far ranging from straight wire to twisted to framed staple aliens to finally settling on a Mohawk alien.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. It is good. But simply not great.
> 
> Setup
> 
> 0.4 ohm coil 2.7mm ID
> Paddy Vapes Leprechaun
> Bottom fed
> Stainless cap
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm with you on this so far.. not really doing it for me after a bunch of experimenting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv

Maxxis said:


> Am I the only one to find this RDA to be somewhat average?
> 
> Comparing to the Petri V2 and the limited edition im just not convinced.
> 
> Various builds tried so far ranging from straight wire to twisted to framed staple aliens to finally settling on a Mohawk alien.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. It is good. But simply not great.
> 
> Setup
> 
> 0.4 ohm coil 2.7mm ID
> Paddy Vapes Leprechaun
> Bottom fed
> Stainless cap



I got the Hadaly to use on my BF Therion and have a bf Petri V2 on my Leprechaun. Will "retire" my bf Transformer atty to the Coppervape. 
I'll report back when I finally get some time to do all of this. My Hadaly is still in its packaging (and I got it on Monday!).


----------



## Maxxis

Thanks Spiv. Please do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv

@Maxxis and @method1, the Hadaly with a 3mmID 0.6ohm 26ga 316L SS coil is nice. Like mittens are nice. 
On my BF Therion (So I can play with the watts to try get the best flavour) I used to have the Vaporesso Transformer with the postless deck and I'm getting slightly better flavour from the Hadaly, but that's because I used to have the Transformer's airflow wide open and the Hadaly has much less airflow to dilute the flavour. The thing is, my OBS Engine has better flavour, and that's just dual 26ga SS @ 0.23ohm.

I'll need to try the Hadaly with different builds and see what I get.


----------



## Huffapuff

spiv said:


> @Maxxis and @method1, the Hadaly with a 3mmID 0.6ohm 26ga 316L SS coil is nice. Like mittens are nice.
> On my BF Therion (So I can play with the watts to try get the best flavour) I used to have the Vaporesso Transformer with the postless deck and I'm getting slightly better flavour from the Hadaly, but that's because I used to have the Transformer's airflow wide open and the Hadaly has much less airflow to dilute the flavour. The thing is, my OBS Engine has better flavour, and that's just dual 26ga SS @ 0.23ohm.
> 
> I'll need to try the Hadaly with different builds and see what I get.



If I may pick your brain - I've started using the transformer as a BF atty on my Reo, also using the postless deck. Did you make your coils legs longer so that the coils sat closer to the airflow?


----------



## spiv

Huffapuff said:


> If I may pick your brain - I've started using the transformer as a BF atty on my Reo, also using the postless deck. Did you make your coils legs longer so that the coils sat closer to the airflow?



Sorry for the delay. My coils sit just above the airflow holes and quite close to the centre to wick quickly when I squonk. I haven't tried it closer to the airflow but it works great like this. Flavour goes straight to your mouth. I get no spitback. I also have the taller topcap/driptip on the shorter base section because I don't need to close the airflow and it looks and vapes great. 

It may be the single coil, but I find the Hadaly gets to dry hit quicker than the Transformer. It may be because of the airflow that I take longer "drags" due to the airflow, but it's a point to mention none the less. A good squonk sorts this out in no time.


----------



## Huffapuff

spiv said:


> Sorry for the delay. My coils sit just above the airflow holes and quite close to the centre to wick quickly when I squonk. I haven't tried it closer to the airflow but it works great like this. Flavour goes straight to your mouth. I get no spitback. I also have the taller topcap/driptip on the shorter base section because I don't need to close the airflow and it looks and vapes great.
> 
> It may be the single coil, but I find the Hadaly gets to dry hit quicker than the Transformer. It may be because of the airflow that I take longer "drags" due to the airflow, but it's a point to mention none the less. A good squonk sorts this out in no time.



Thanks @spiv I'm going to give that a try on my next build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Maxxis said:


> Thanks Spiv. Please do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I haven't tried the Petri RDA's for long enough where I can fairly compare it to the Hadaly. From day one I put a 26G core alien build by DNA coils. 3mm ID at 0.22ohms. I had it sitting on a regulated mod. Will see how it performs on the Leprechaun. This is by far the best RDA I've owned in terms of flavour, ease of use, build quality etc. 
I don't get such intense satisfying flavour from any of my other devices. 
I would love to pop in some time and test out your Petri RDA's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands

skola said:


> I haven't tried the Petri RDA's for long enough where I can fairly compare it to the Hadaly. From day one I put a 26G core alien build by DNA coils. 3mm ID at 0.22ohms. I had it sitting on a regulated mod. Will see how it performs on the Leprechaun. This is by far the best RDA I've owned in terms of flavour, ease of use, build quality etc.
> I don't get such intense satisfying flavour from any of my other devices.
> I would love to pop in some time and test out your Petri RDA's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interested to hear your (and others) thoughts/builds for a mech on the hadaly.


----------



## KB_314

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would like to add my two cents on the Hadaly. But before I actually talk about the atty, I want to talk about something that is pretty close to my heart to get it all into perspective.
> 
> I call it The Magic Of Vaping. You know those moments, when a build and a juice and atty and mod all combine to give you an experience similar to GREAT food. Where it is more than just taste, but your system gets flooded with endorphins. That satisfied 'full' feeling that has soooooo much more going on with it than digesting food. Vaping has these same moments, when it is really so much more than inhaling nicotine with a good taste to it. The experience being more than the sum of the parts. I have no other words for it but I chase this satisfied feeling all the time. That feeling is the true source of FOMO.
> 
> Enter the Hadaly. Not FOMO. This is a case of YAMO. You ARE Missing Out. For some reason adding it to the equation has ended up, to me, to be THAT. More than the sum of the parts. Satisfying in deeper ways than addiction or gustatory pleasure. I don't have the right words, but I just know you understand what I mean.
> 
> If you have not vaped a similar atomizer, and Oom Rob alone probably knows what those are, what you need to do is pretend you have never vaped before, and that you know nothing about atties. It is the ONLY way to approach it as a flavor chasing noob. Forget about things like adjustable air flow. Forget schmancy posts designed to hold dual clothes wire coils. Forget about endless possibilities for builds and adjustments.
> 
> WHY? Because, in the Hadaly, they set everything up perfectly FOR you. The first time. During design process. Yes, they do seem to know better.
> 
> My first day experience with it, squonk pin installed and sitting on top of my first squonker. I am a vaper that builds 20g dual coil 12 wraps in my Phenotype L and run that at 140watts, requiring me to drip every third toot. Hadaly.... A single Clapton, not fused, 26 x 32, 40w.
> 
> First exhale off the Hadaly I was showing the fellas that I got it from the goosebumps running up and down both my arms (and I had a silly build in there still only rebuilt with the clapton in the late afternoon). I am not joking.
> 
> It is INTENSE as far as flavor goes. But now here is an observation that I think really matters a whole hell of a lot: After a day vaping the Hadaly at 40w and under, get my Goon and SDNA out. Will you believe even when pushing the wattage, I can't get the Goon to hit hard enough! It feels meek, airy. No substance. Yes I am chucking 3 meter clouds because I am hitting it so hard trying to get a full feeling out. Nada. Nope.
> 
> Back to the Hadaly at 40w, well now that's better.... WHAT? Yes. Fuller. People like to use the word throat hit, I don't want to use the word hit here at all. It it not a hit. It is a density, it is a combination of the vapor and how this atty seems to 'dry' it out. I am at bit of a loss for words here.
> 
> So, yes, flavor in spades. SPADES. TRUCKLOADS. But this atty seems to be so much more than that. I don't know if running it with absolutely no juice dripped onto a coil and just using natural wicking action makes a difference but I am also LOVING the bottom-feed. Permanently saturated cotton. NO OVER DRIPS. So clean!
> 
> It really is super neat and clean. Excess juice slurps back into the bottle and you have perfect toot every time you want. You can NOT over-squonk it seems.
> 
> Amazing.


Couldn't agree more!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Builds on mech's is first and foremost all about staying within the safety zone for the battery used. 

I build for the juice itself in the atty I will run it in to my own personal tastes. My personal taste means not using some generic build or someone else's, but instead finding my own. Since I know all my DIY's so well the main variable is the atty itself until I know it well, and what build in it will give me what I want from the DIY on the device I run the atty on. 

My two Hadaly's have different builds with one on a mech squonker, the other is on a TC Mod running two different DIY's, and both are giving me stellar flavor from these DIY's.


----------



## KB_314

Maxxis said:


> Am I the only one to find this RDA to be somewhat average?
> 
> Comparing to the Petri V2 and the limited edition im just not convinced.
> 
> Various builds tried so far ranging from straight wire to twisted to framed staple aliens to finally settling on a Mohawk alien.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. It is good. But simply not great.
> 
> Setup
> 
> 0.4 ohm coil 2.7mm ID
> Paddy Vapes Leprechaun
> Bottom fed
> Stainless cap
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of both but have only had the Hadaly for a week - for me, so far, I'd say the Petri V2 is smoother and silkier. But I must say, the flavor intensity from the Hadaly is impressive even with my mediocre building skills. Still on my first build and still smiling (0.28ohms, stainless steel clapton, 5 wrap, 3mm id, sitting very low, with short cotton bacon wicks not too tightly packed)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Mine should be coming tomorrow morning. Went the whole hog and bought the Hadaly + all 3 shorty caps. and i bought Dripbox V2 this morning to use with it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

I think the flavor intensity is all about the airflow on the Hadaly. But I do tend to think it's because the inhale lends itself to less vapor more 'wetness' when taking a toot. Hear me out.... 
For me I can literally feel the moisture of the juice hitting my lungs with this atty. So less vapor production more actual juice hitting my taste buds.... Anyone else having this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I have tried a few builds now. Aliens in the Hadaly are undreal no matter the juice IMO. Smaller nichrome coils I found it excels at menthols. I never really liked XXX but I killed a 30ml in 2 days running the Hadaly. Kathal builds - not a fan, aside from the claptons. Talking normal round wire here. Watery flavor, I can get better off our Doge clone using Kanthal. Twisted Nichrome is my favorite all-rounder in this atty. But a good clapton and watch out for vaper's tongue it can get pretty thick and intense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Daniel said:


> I think the flavor intensity is all about the airflow on the Hadaly. But I do tend to think it's because the inhale lends itself to less vapor more 'wetness' when taking a toot. Hear me out....
> For me I can literally feel the moisture of the juice hitting my lungs with this atty. So less vapor production more actual juice hitting my taste buds.... Anyone else having this?



Agree that flavor intensity in the Hadaly is influenced by it's air flow, same as all atty's are, but that's not the only factor. The atty's fluid dynamics, the build for the particular joose ran in any atty, your vaping style also influences the flavor you get. To me it's not less vapor in a Hadaly, I can chuck clouds in mine with the builds in them, but rather that the vapor is more dense and flavor saturated because it's fluid dynamics are spot on. The Hadaly is not a big air atty, so I go all the way to the wild side, run them with "wide open" air and build for the joose ran in them. 

My goal is to try to do the same in all of my atty's. With the big air atty's especially I stop down the air flow to a balance between what is not a too restrictive draw for me and achieving what is the best flavor rich vapor I can get from each of them. With some atty's/liquids that may also require altering the build to compensate for less air. Splitting hairs maybe, but it's all about flavor to me. Achieving that is not rocket science when you know what your DIY's (or premades) want as well as I know mine,,and learn how to get that from an atty that is capable of delivering it. To borrow the great term "optimize" that @Silver related to me, I optimize all the variables. 

I have a Petri V2 that I like as well. But by design I can not change the air intake without changing my draw that I don't want to do. So I am only left with altering it's fluid dynamics some with coil placement and air intake orientation. The Hadaly ran as it was designed to be ran and built to the joose ran in it doesn't need any voodoo magic tricks to make it stellar for my uses. I have a lot of 22mm atty's, and none of them are as easy to get what I want from my DIY's that I prefer single builds for as in the Hadaly. I'm hoping the Kryten will be the same for my DIY's that I prefer dual builds for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> Agree that flavor intensity in the Hadaly is influenced by it's air flow, same as all atty's are, but that's not the only factor. The atty's fluid dynamics, the build for the particular joose ran in any atty, your vaping style also influences the flavor you get. To me it's not less vapor in a Hadaly, I can chuck clouds in mine with the builds in them, but rather that the vapor is more dense and flavor saturated because it's fluid dynamics are spot on. The Hadaly is not a big air atty, so I go all the way to the wild side, run them with "wide open" air and build for the joose ran in them.
> 
> My goal is to try to do the same in all of my atty's. With the big air atty's especially I stop down the air flow to a balance between what is not a too restrictive draw for me and achieving what is the best flavor rich vapor I can get from each of them. With some atty's/liquids that may also require altering the build to compensate for less air. Splitting hairs maybe, but it's all about flavor to me. Achieving that is not rocket science when you know what your DIY's (or premades) want as well as I know mine,,and learn how to get that from an atty that is capable of delivering it. To borrow the great term "optimize" that @Silver related to me, I optimize all the variables.
> 
> I have a Petri V2 that I like as well. But by design I can not change the air intake without changing my draw that I don't want to do. So I am only left with altering it's fluid dynamics some with coil placement and air intake orientation. The Hadaly ran as it was designed to be ran and built to the joose ran in it doesn't need any voodoo magic tricks to make it stellar for my uses. I have a lot of 22mm atty's, and none of them are as easy to get what I want from my DIY's that I prefer single builds for as in the Hadaly. I'm hoping the Kryten will be the same for my DIY's that I prefer dual builds for.



@Spydro do you find the same as i do?

I find single coils work beautiful for menthol, tobacco and fruity flavours.
While dual coils always bring out the best flavours in desert and bakery flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> @Spydro do you find the same as i do?
> 
> I find single coils work beautiful for menthol, tobacco and fruity flavours.
> While dual coils always bring out the best flavours in desert and bakery flavours.



Well, I don't do menthol, bakery and other than the XXX I had no fruit vapes, and only a few dessert and tobacco vapes. My thing is drinks (alcoholic and non alcoholic with the coffee's and tea's the lions share of them), savory and spicy vapes mostly. And many of them are mixed quite intense. I let the DIY dictate what it wants for builds. That said some of my DIY's can get it done quite well with both single and dual builds that I get difference nuances out of them with.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Been running my hadaly on the leprechaun and just decided to try on a regulated mod with single ss Clapton 0.35ohm @ 40w. Big difference, it's alive!


----------



## Mahir

Does the authentic come with the ultem drip tip or cap?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mahir said:


> Does the authentic come with the ultem drip tip or cap?



It doesnt bud, those are all accessories that you can purchase separately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Lord Vetinari said:


> This build is blowing my mind right now. I am not a Clapton fan, was running 26 x 32...
> 
> Back to twisted Nichrome, 3 strands 28g twisted tight but not springy. Needs all of 30w for a warm Vape. 3mm ID and coil sunk so air flow hits it straight on the bottom.
> 
> Flavor is so far off the charts my DIY is way too intense.


Nice build, how many wraps and what ohm are you sitting on ? Thanks


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Simple as they come, thats 24ga N80 with a 3mm ID wicked with cotton candy, running it at 62.5W. Seems to be working pretty damn well.

Kinda wish they had used Digiflavor Pharaoh type clamps, but I guess thats what version 2 will be.

A big criticism from me would be on the tolerances, sure some guys will say, because its a semi-HE atty, they need to be small or whatever. Personally I don't buy that. For it to be truely HE, the thing should be effortless to use, those tight tolerances screw that up (i think using red o-rings would have solved this)

If WoToFo is making an atty that costs like a 3rd of what yours does, that has better tolerances, you really need to evaluate things.

I know, I know.. Juice the o-rings, but honestly lifes kinda short for that. Should just be right, from the get go. 







Look, i still really like it, and it does perform really quite nicely. but like anything its not without faults.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Scissorhands said:


> Nice build, how many wraps and what ohm are you sitting on ? Thanks


8 wraps and a healthy 0.6 ohm. Quite a difference for me my batteries feel like they are on holiday lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

ok so did abit of a flavour test...waynes clapton crunch on hadaly single coil alien 0.45 vs petri tank same aliens but duel so 0.24. expected more flavour from petri given duel coil.

results: the clapton crunch tasted crap on the petri - flat monotone nuttiness. hadaly felt like i was really eating corn flakes with berries. the depth of flavour profile is amazing...the berry flakes first followed by milkiness of sweet cream and fa meringue.

chucking out all my other drippers and tanks soon...this is the real goon killer for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> ok so did abit of a flavour test...waynes clapton crunch on hadaly single coil alien 0.45 vs petri tank same aliens but duel so 0.24. expected more flavour from petri given duel coil.
> 
> results: the clapton crunch tasted crap on the petri - flat monotone nuttiness. hadaly felt like i was really eating corn flakes with berries. the depth of flavour profile is amazing...the berry flakes first followed by milkiness of sweet cream and fa meringue.
> 
> chucking out all my other drippers and tanks soon...this is the real goon killer for me



Hey bud, are you running the Hadaly on your Leprechaun?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud, are you running the Hadaly on your Leprechaun?


yes i am...but enjoying it so much more on the vt inbox

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> ok so did abit of a flavour test...waynes clapton crunch on hadaly single coil alien 0.45 vs petri tank same aliens but duel so 0.24. expected more flavour from petri given duel coil.
> 
> results: the clapton crunch tasted crap on the petri - flat monotone nuttiness. hadaly felt like i was really eating corn flakes with berries. the depth of flavour profile is amazing...the berry flakes first followed by milkiness of sweet cream and fa meringue.
> 
> chucking out all my other drippers and tanks soon...this is the real goon killer for me



Cool bud.
And when you say Petri tank is it the RTA Petri?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Cool bud.
> And when you say Petri tank is it the RTA Petri?


yep it is the rta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> yes i am...but enjoying it so much more on the vt inbox



Why you enjoying it more on the vtbox bud?
Is it cause of temp control?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Why you enjoying it more on the vtbox bud?
> Is it cause of temp control?


no its kanthal aliens...i just feel the flavour is so much more smoother on the regulated...probably cos its a dna and im using a custom csv file for the build.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

incredible_hullk said:


> ok so did abit of a flavour test...waynes clapton crunch on hadaly single coil alien 0.45 vs petri tank same aliens but duel so 0.24. expected more flavour from petri given duel coil.
> 
> results: the clapton crunch tasted crap on the petri - flat monotone nuttiness. hadaly felt like i was really eating corn flakes with berries. the depth of flavour profile is amazing...the berry flakes first followed by milkiness of sweet cream and fa meringue.
> 
> chucking out all my other drippers and tanks soon...this is the real goon killer for me



IMO besides totally different atty's on totally different devices with different atty fluid dynamics and device wattage... and comparing that joose at .45Ω in a single coil atty and at .24Ω in a dual coil atty is like trying to compare an apple to an orange. A joose will have a specific ideal "sweet" spot for your own personal tastes, and straying far from that spot will be a less than an ideal vape for you. YMMV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Alright, received my replacement hadaly today and i concur, the hype is real, after a couple toots on the hadaly my sm25 with the same juice tasted like sand!

Sruggling to comprehend how one can achieve more flavour without drinking the juice

Very impressed

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## method1

I have really struggled with this thing, flavour for me has been average at best, I've tried all the recommended builds and for me it just doesn't hold up to the hype. Pretty confused given all the positive reviews. I guess it's also a subjective thing like juice, works for some and not for others.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

method1 said:


> I have really struggled with this thing, flavour for me has been average at best, I've tried all the recommended builds and for me it just doesn't hold up to the hype. Pretty confused given all the positive reviews. I guess it's also a subjective thing like juice, works for some and not for others.


@Hi @method1 have you tried dropping the coil lower down?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

method1 said:


> I have really struggled with this thing, flavour for me has been average at best, I've tried all the recommended builds and for me it just doesn't hold up to the hype. Pretty confused given all the positive reviews. I guess it's also a subjective thing like juice, works for some and not for others.


I slaped in a very unattractive kanthal build and was very surprised. If your coil id is about 3mm and have it so the airflow hits the bottom of the coil (look through the air holes) running 3.5 - 4 volt and still no fireworks . . . Im stumped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Pixstar said:


> @Hi @method1 have you tried dropping the coil lower down?



I've tried the coil at various heights but it makes sense to me to have the coils in line with airflow. 



Scissorhands said:


> I slaped in a very unattractive kanthal build and was very surprised. If your coil id is about 3mm and have it so the airflow hits the bottom of the coil (look through the air holes) running 3.5 - 4 volt and still no fireworks . . . Im stumped



Yup, like I said have tried multiple builds, done by myself and others, I think this atty & I just aren't compatable.


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> I guess it's also a subjective thing like juice, works for some and not for others.


No doubt about that. The whole world loves the Origin Little 16 BF except @Rob Fisher, and not through lack of trying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

If you go by Psyclone Mod's fluid dynamics model of the Hadaly, it suggests it was designed for the bulk of the incoming air to be directed to the bottom of the coil and under it. I assume so any turbulence created when left and right air meets is directly at/below the coil bottom and then focused straight up around the coil. That's how I have my two Hadaly's set up with RxW (which limits my coil inner diameter to about 2.5mm), one on a mech squonker, the other on a reg mod. Each is built for the joose I am running in them, and the flavor in both is stellar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

method1 said:


> I've tried the coil at various heights but it makes sense to me to have the coils in line with airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, like I said have tried multiple builds, done by myself and others, I think this atty & I just aren't compatable.




Ok I, sometimes end up vaping gear very differently to the rest of the herd. This build has been working like a charm for me.

Thats an understatement, its possibly the best flavour i've had from an RDA, is more accurate.

Which is so odd, because generally popular gear doesn't really wow me. SM25, Goon, Goon LP, Avo, griffin, gemini, etc... all left me cold.

4/5 spaced wrap of 24G N80 3mm ID, with a cotton candy wick, pulled reasonably tight. Been hitting it at 45W

I also think that this atty has a bias to squonking. because if i were using it as a regular dripper and popping the cap to drip.... to be honest i'd probably not have bought it. its too much effort.




I tried fused claptons and all that kak, and to be honest for me.... plain old regular 24G N80 has been working way better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

@n0ugh7_zw, first thing I do with atty's that have dual cap o-ring's is remove one of them. Two is over kill on the Hadaly, same as with many others atty's. Even with just one o-ring I get no leaking at all, and removing/installing the SS cap is far easier. When my accessory delrin/acylic/ultem caps get here that are suppose to be even tighter than the SS cap, using just should make them far easier as well. I lube my o-rings with PG.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

Spydro said:


> @n0ugh7_zw, first thing I do with atty's that have dual cap o-ring's is remove one of them. Two is over kill on the Hadaly, same as with many others atty's. Even with just one o-ring I get no leaking at all, and removing/installing the SS cap is far easier. When my accessory delrin/acylic/ultem caps get here that are suppose to be even tighter than the SS cap, using just should make them far easier as well. I lube my o-rings with PG.


I did the same, the Ultem cap is especially tight with 2 o-rings. Have had zero issues with a single o-ring (I kept the top one).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Pixstar said:


> I did the same, the Ultem cap is especially tight with 2 o-rings. Have had zero issues with a single o-ring (I kept the top one).



I also kept the top one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Spydro said:


> @n0ugh7_zw, first thing I do with atty's that have dual cap o-ring's is remove one of them. Two is over kill on the Hadaly, same as with many others atty's. Even with just one o-ring I get no leaking at all, and removing/installing the SS cap is far easier. When my accessory delrin/acylic/ultem caps get here that are suppose to be even tighter than the SS cap, using just should make them far easier as well. I lube my o-rings with PG.



To be honest it was an issue i didn't feel like dealing with, so i polished my PCMA tank, which made it nice and slippery, and i swapped the o-rings out with some o-rings i have from another atty (can't tell you which, all my spares go into boxes) but now its tight, but not impossible.

It's just what pissed me off at the time, is my second favourite atty (Wotofo Troll V2 25mm) has triple beefy o-rings on the deck, and it just worked perfectly from the get go. 




Polished looks pretty sexy anyway, i think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

n0ugh7_zw said:


> To be honest it was an issue i didn't feel like dealing with, so i polished my PCMA tank, which made it nice and slippery, and i swapped the o-rings out with some o-rings i have from another atty (can't tell you which, all my spares go into boxes) but now its tight, but not impossible.
> 
> It's just what pissed me off at the time, is my second favourite atty (Wotofo Troll V2 25mm) has triple beefy o-rings on the deck, and it just worked perfectly from the get go.
> 
> View attachment 84155
> 
> 
> Polished looks pretty sexy anyway, i think.



I had heard you can polish using toothpaste and the acrylic cap becomes clear as like your one.
Did you use toothpaste @n0ugh7_zw ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Clouds4Days said:


> I had heard you can polish using toothpaste and the acrylic cap becomes clear as like your one.
> Did you use toothpaste @n0ugh7_zw ?



I guess that would work... But no, i used proper plastic polish for restoring car headlights. just erm.... be sure to wash it off properly.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pixstar

Clouds4Days said:


> I had heard you can polish using toothpaste and the acrylic cap becomes clear as like your one.
> Did you use toothpaste @n0ugh7_zw ?


Yeah I saw that posted on Psyclone Mods FB page. Looks easy enough to do. I like the look of polished but also like the "natural" ultem look...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Now we are talking lol. Therion BF is a legend. I need a few more setups like this but damn am I broke. No need for more than 28 watts off a DNA chip. Just NOM. And good to see some more high power vapers be taken by this atty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Pixstar said:


> Yeah I saw that posted on Psyclone Mods FB page. Looks easy enough to do. I like the look of polished but also like the "natural" ultem look...


been thinking of polishing the ultim cap too. seen some polished ultim driptips and they look like amber, so its pretty cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Lord Vetinari said:


> Now we are talking lol. Therion BF is a legend. I need a few more setups like this but damn am I broke. No need for more than 28 watts off a DNA chip. Just NOM. And good to see some more high power vapers be taken by this atty.




Honestly i wouldn't recommend the Therion BF to anyone, workmanship and the design of the internals is seriously sub-par. lol and i'm vaping at 43.5W with a preheat punch of around 50W

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Well time to save my pennies and buy the real deal. The Clones perform great so yeah authentic will probably be next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

n0ugh7_zw said:


> To be honest it was an issue i didn't feel like dealing with, so i polished my PCMA tank, which made it nice and slippery, and i swapped the o-rings out with some o-rings i have from another atty (can't tell you which, all my spares go into boxes) but now its tight, but not impossible.
> 
> It's just what pissed me off at the time, is my second favourite atty (Wotofo Troll V2 25mm) has triple beefy o-rings on the deck, and it just worked perfectly from the get go.
> 
> View attachment 84155
> 
> 
> Polished looks pretty sexy anyway, i think.



I guess o-rings, that are an expendable part that can change from use, can be a catch 22 for atty MFG's. Lot's of buyer's whine when they loosen up after use, others that they are too tight until they do. So unlike the rest of the Hadaly itself and other quality atty's, o-rings are not as of a precision fit forever. Trade off for me is the Hadaly is worth a little adjustment, or even substituting o-rings if they change over time. Another factor for me is that in use I do not have to remove the cap since I both top and bottom "drip" both of mine with the cap on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Honestly i wouldn't recommend the Therion BF to anyone, workmanship and the design of the internals is seriously sub-par. lol and i'm vaping at 43.5W with a preheat punch of around 50W


I wasn't expecting anything mind blowing far as construction goes hey. It's Lost Vape after all. Nah this is the kind of rig I have no problems taking out and getting a little messed up. Perfect for me really. 

That little divider between the battery and the bottle tho... just WHY.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> High praise indeed from our resident American Expert!


@Rob Fisher , knowing you to be an experienced Hadally user I would like your opinion on a sweet spot with builds i.e. ohms,types etc. I ask ask you and any others that own them as I have just taken possession of said RDA and love the flavor though the build I'm using (Super Juggernaut coil ,3mm.id, 0.3 ohm) makes it very hot. I 'm running it at 50 w on my Alien mod.


----------



## Daniel

kev mac said:


> @Rob Fisher , knowing you to be an experienced Hadally user I would like your opinion on a sweet spot with builds i.e. ohms,types etc. I ask ask you and any others that own them as I have just taken possession of said RDA and love the flavor though the build I'm using (Super Juggernaut coil ,3mm.id, 0.3 ohm) makes it very hot. I 'm running it at 50 w on my Alien mod.


Keep it simple 24 or 26g 5 wraps no fancy schmancy coils 3mm ID lakker warm vape but not hot. OH and Scottish Roll with tails just touching the base works great for me.





Running at 27w on the Pico she chucks lekker ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff

kev mac said:


> @Rob Fisher , knowing you to be an experienced Hadally user I would like your opinion on a sweet spot with builds i.e. ohms,types etc. I ask ask you and any others that own them as I have just taken possession of said RDA and love the flavor though the build I'm using (Super Juggernaut coil ,3mm.id, 0.3 ohm) makes it very hot. I 'm running it at 50 w on my Alien mod.


I don't run her as high as you - I find the best flavour around 35 watts. My builds run between 0.3 and 0.5 ohms, SS316L with a 3mm ID, single coil or parallel. 

But the trick with the Hadaly is the coil placement. Once your coil is in, gently push it down so that you can just see the bottom of the coil through the airflow holes. Also make sure that no cotton obstructs the path of the air as it enters - you also don't want to see any cotton through the airflow holes.

This should give you a dense, juicy vape full of flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45

My coil is also reading at 0.15 about and vaping at 40W but I must say its a nice easy vape so far. Trying out the flatwire ni80 21g so really fast ramp up and no problem. Digging it so far man!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*its a bit of a f*** up to be honest... *

This atty is so damn good, i don't even want to use any of my other gear anymore really. 

Now i know it sounds like i've hopped aboard the hype train. But the difference in flavour i'm getting is of the same magnitude of when i went from my old aspire nautilus to my first dripper, its that big. 

Which is kinda shocking, because i've done quite a lot of vaping at this point, on a wide spectrum of setups from super tight kayfun MTL, to 250W+ dripping, and the flavour on the hadaly is still better. 

It's actually to the point that I'm going to break one of my golden rules (owning multiples of the same atty), and i think i'm going to buy another one. 

Lost Vape need to hurry up with that Drone BF mod, because a pair of those is likely what the hadaly twins will end up running on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *its a bit of a f*** up to be honest... *
> 
> This atty is so damn good, i don't even want to use any of my other gear anymore really.
> 
> Now i know it sounds like i've hopped aboard the hype train. But the difference in flavour i'm getting is of the same magnitude of when i went from my old aspire nautilus to my first dripper, its that big.
> 
> Which is kinda shocking, because i've done quite a lot of vaping at this point, on a wide spectrum of setups from super tight kayfun MTL, to 250W+ dripping, and the flavour on the hadaly is still better.
> 
> It's actually to the point that I'm going to break one of my golden rules (owning multiples of the same atty), and i think i'm going to buy another one.
> 
> Lost Vape need to hurry up with that Drone BF mod, because a pair of those is likely what the hadaly twins will end up running on.



Nice bud, i want wait to try that dam Hadaly out properly....
Patience i must have, but i dont...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bud, i want wait to try that dam Hadaly out properly....
> Patience i must have, but i dont...



I literally just pulled the trigger on it, just to see what the hype was all about, and i thought i was going to hate it, with the tight airflow and all that. But ye, its my favourite at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> @Rob Fisher , knowing you to be an experienced Hadally user I would like your opinion on a sweet spot with builds i.e. ohms,types etc. I ask ask you and any others that own them as I have just taken possession of said RDA and love the flavor though the build I'm using (Super Juggernaut coil ,3mm.id, 0.3 ohm) makes it very hot. I 'm running it at 50 w on my Alien mod.



@kev mac I'm far from a Hadaly or any other dripper expert... but I got @RiaanRed to make me coils specifically for the Hadaly... I suggest you PM him and ask him for advice... or ask him in his Vendor thread.

That being said I got a reasonable result with my good old 24g Ni80 3mm 7 wrap build... but the special Claptons from Riaan are much better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I literally just pulled the trigger on it, just to see what the hype was all about, and i thought i was going to hate it, with the tight airflow and all that. But ye, its my favourite at this point.


Wat build u rocking in yours bud? I'm with u hey haven't picked up another device and tank in 2 straight days and that's not like me.... 

@Clouds4Days why haven't u used it yet bud? I wanna hear ur thoughts on the Leprechaun it was made to be squonked I believe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Scouse45 said:


> Wat build u rocking in yours bud? I'm with u hey haven't picked up another device and tank in 2 straight days and that's not like me....
> 
> @Clouds4Days why haven't u used it yet bud? I wanna hear ur thoughts on the Leprechaun it was made to be squonked I believe



Keeping it simple 

24G N80

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Daniel said:


> Keep it simple 24 or 26g 5 wraps no fancy schmancy coils 3mm ID lakker warm vape but not hot. OH and Scottish Roll with tails just touching the base works great for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 27w on the Pico she chucks lekker ...


@Daniel ,@Huffapuff ,@VapeSnow ,@Scouse45 ,@Rob Fisher Thanks for the advice I'm sure the solution is at hand.This is a sweet atty and I look forward to taking full advantage of it's vape magic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Scouse45 said:


> Wat build u rocking in yours bud? I'm with u hey haven't picked up another device and tank in 2 straight days and that's not like me....
> 
> @Clouds4Days why haven't u used it yet bud? I wanna hear ur thoughts on the Leprechaun it was made to be squonked I believe



Hi bud i havent mentioned anything cause i see you a liverpool suporter 

Hahaha joking bud, only opening them (Hadaly and Leprechaun) on the 25th for my Birthday bud.
Only 2 more weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud i havent mentioned anything cause i see you a liverpool suporter
> 
> Hahaha joking bud, only opening them (Hadaly and Leprechaun) on the 25th for my Birthday bud.
> Only 2 more weeks


That's ridiculous restraint bro wow! I'll bring mine round for u to vape on in the meantime haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Another thing I've noticed about it. is that using it with the stock steel cap, isn't as good as using a polished pmma cap. i can actually see how saturated my wick is, and i never ever over or under squonk, since i can see whats going on in the atty. as a side effect my wicks last way, way longer. I might be bias, but i also think i get better flavour with the polished pmma cap.

I think when i order my next hadaly, i'm going to order 2 of those pmma caps that you can put normal 510 driptips (mmmm hippy multicoloured resin) in. Because the intergrated one i have is a little short, and the bore was a little too tight for my liking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tockit

Dual parallel 28G Ni80 5 wraps. 0.44ohms at 25w.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Scissorhands

My findings

Best build (so far) for leprechaun (mech)

Ni80 3mmID 26gu fused clapton 5 wrap @ 0.34 ohms

Acrylic cap was great to learn how to squonk efficiently and stays cooler but prefer the stock cap overall (bettet fit & finnish)

I got to compare my authentic with a sxk clone over the weekend, was very impressed by the clone, actually found it to be machined cleaner in terms of burs, softer edges and fewer machine marks, cap was also looser (in a good way),only negative, the clamp feet have a smaller surface area

Fantastic atty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Scissorhands said:


> My findings
> 
> Best build (so far) for leprechaun (mech)
> 
> Ni80 3mmID 26gu fused clapton 5 wrap @ 0.34 ohms
> 
> Acrylic cap was great to learn how to squonk efficiently and stays cooler but prefer the stock cap overall (bettet fit & finnish)
> 
> I got to compare my authentic with a sxk clone over the weekend, was very impressed by the clone, actually found it to be machined cleaner in terms of burs, softer edges and fewer machine marks, cap was also looser (in a good way),only negative, the clamp feet have a smaller surface area
> 
> Fantastic atty


Really going to take a lot to unthrone this one and yes the SXK Clone is suprisingly good. Airflow is just right as well also found parallel 28g Ni to be chicken dinner. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Takie

Made in the USA Hadaly PORN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Pixstar

Takie said:


> Made in the USA Hadaly PORN!
> 
> View attachment 89115
> View attachment 89116
> View attachment 89114
> View attachment 89113
> View attachment 89112


OMG that is porn! That second pic from the top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Crickey, does the price of this justify what you get? It looks amazing, but is it so good that it is it worth adding another 22mm RDA to my arsenal?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands

Waine said:


> Crickey, does the price of this justify what you get? It looks amazing, but is it so good that it is it worth adding another 22mm RDA to my arsenal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For dripping ,i wouldn't recommend it but for squonking its magic. I like my ol16 but i love my hadaly


----------



## Spydro

Waine said:


> Crickey, does the price of this justify what you get? It looks amazing, but is it so good that it is it worth adding another 22mm RDA to my arsenal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only you can answer that. 

I see it as ego or bragging rights gear. Like much of the elitist HE gear to drive their prices up for something that won't vape any better than original authentic standard gear (that I consider "HE" gear). Those fancies also have the con of needing far more care to keep them looking that way. 

My authentic Hadaly's are among my top RDA's, but they are not up to squonking by my standards.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mahir

Hi 
What's a good build for a mech squonker? I tried a ni80 26g Alien, 5 wraps 3mm id and it's reading 0.19 ohms (VTC 5a battery). Tried it on a mech squonker and it was way too hot of a vape, I think it could be pushing out around 60-70w. I want a vape around 35-45w, what can you recommend?


----------



## Scissorhands

Mahir said:


> Hi
> What's a good build for a mech squonker? I tried a ni80 26g Alien, 5 wraps 3mm id and it's reading 0.19 ohms (VTC 5a battery). Tried it on a mech squonker and it was way too hot of a vape, I think it could be pushing out around 60-70w. I want a vape around 35-45w, what can you recommend?



For the hadaly/entheon i aim for

Fancy builds - 0.25 ish
Simple/parallel - 0.3 ish

Try the same build except 2 cores (ni80 26x2 + 38/40) if you want a alien try ni80 28x3 + 38/40

Goodluck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I'm not getting any flavour from any of my builds in the Hadaly, I've run a 8 wrap ni80 fused Clapton and a few different variations of simple wire builds. What simple wire builds have been working for you guys ?


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm not getting any flavour from any of my builds in the Hadaly, I've run a 8 wrap ni80 fused Clapton and a few different variations of simple wire builds. What simple wire builds have been working for you guys ?


Please send pics of your builds, @mc_zamo was also having this ‘no flavour issue’ but now he is loving it, I use n80 fused, 6 wraps at 2.5mm id and it’s great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hadaly needs a pitstop soon - so was just examining the coil and wick...

Still a remarkable flavour RDA for the lower power restricted lung applications.

Love it

Here's my current coil and wick




PS - @Asterix - I know you asked about taking photos. This one is using my little Canon S110 camera. It's an old camera now - but has stood the test of time since 2013 - and has accompanied me on many trips, overseas and locally. Love this little camera to bits.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G

Is there any way to get the Hadaly to not over squonk so easily or is it just a learn how to control the pressure on the bottle situation? The Entheon doesn't have this issue so don't know why the Hadaly would leak with the slightest of pressure on the bottle.


----------



## M.Adhir

Juan_G said:


> Is there any way to get the Hadaly to not over squonk so easily or is it just a learn how to control the pressure on the bottle situation? The Entheon doesn't have this issue so don't know why the Hadaly would leak with the slightest of pressure on the bottle.


You talking about leaking from under the o-ring or over squonking and juice spilling out of the airflow?
For the first case- replace o-rings
for the second case- learn how much pressure to apply.
I use a fairly high positioned coil and dont have spillage issues.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G

M.Adhir said:


> You talking about leaking from under the o-ring or over squonking and juice spilling out of the airflow?
> For the first case- replace o-rings
> for the second case- learn how much pressure to apply.
> I use a fairly high positioned coil and dont have spillage issues.


Talking about juice spilling out the airflow holes yes. I have more or less got the pressure applied correct now and the leaking is less but it's still a pain if you don't pay attention lol!


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I just use the clear ultem cap. Can see how wet the wicks are and even see juice coming up while squonking

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi

Juan_G said:


> Talking about juice spilling out the airflow holes yes. I have more or less got the pressure applied correct now and the leaking is less but it's still a pain if you don't pay attention lol!



This is the only reason I have benched mine. It leaks like an excited little puppy.

Much more prefer the Entheon/Hadeon. Can build coils really low to get max flavour from the airholes and very little oversquonking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy

The Citadel was created to address the over squonking with repositioned and slanted airflow at the same time they improved the build clamps design.

You could live with the Hadaly or upgrade to a Citadel

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> This is the only reason I have benched mine. It leaks like an excited little puppy.
> 
> Much more prefer the Entheon/Hadeon. Can build coils really low to get max flavour from the airholes and very little oversquonking.



Hadeon for the win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

